# Help making signature flash between two images



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Could some lovely person help me make these two signatures flash back and forth so I can use mine and ForJazz's?

Thanks


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

When saving it - make sure it stays in .gif format or it will lose the animation.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

How can you animate signatures?


----------

